# Is there a section on HT that lists everyone's blogs?



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I've looked, and maybe I've missed it, but I thought it would be neat to have a permanent listing of the blogs/websites of HT members. If we don't have that, is it something the admins might consider? I love reading everyone else's blogs, but only see them every now and then when someone posts a new thread about the one they have.

Thoughts?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...6-links-blogs-homesteading-today-members.html


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Melissa, thank you so much!


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I do wish it was easier to find, though. Maybe a sticky at the top of this forum?


----------

